# Most used products



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What paints do you use most often? Interior repaints I've been using Promar 200 Flat on walls, Promar 200 Semi on Trim
I Pay about $25.00 a gallon with tax
Exterior repaints I've been using Loxon, and 2 coats A-100, costs about the same.
I haven't been marking up materials. What do you guys do and use?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Most used paint would be Ben Moore Regal Matte for walls, and B.M. Waterborne Impervo for trim.

Most used product overall: GARDZ


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been a Ben Moore regal matt guy for a while... but have been using allot of california 2010 and might start using it more... I pay around $36 a gallon for deep base.... (correction, my customers pay)


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> (correction, my customers pay)


:thumbsup:

I also use B.M. Muresco (classic formula) exclusively for ceilings.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I haven't been marking up materials


???...You are getting materials at a discount for a reason. Most guys are charging 10-50% markup for supplies....you are missing out something fierce. 

I use a crapload of exterior superpaint, exterior duration, cashmere for interior trim, and masterhide for ceilings usually, and a ton of promar 200 satin for walls ($22/gal.)


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I also use B.M. Muresco (classic formula) exclusively for ceilings.


I to Bm matte. Never seen the Muresco? Is that different from their "ceiling paint". Also PWG do you condition your acrylic impervo? I like it with a little XIM conditioner:thumbsup: Exteriors are moorguard or cabots


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> What paints do you use most often? Interior repaints I've been using Promar 200 Flat on walls, Promar 200 Semi on Trim
> I Pay about $25.00 a gallon with tax
> Exterior repaints I've been using Loxon, and 2 coats A-100, costs about the same.
> I haven't been marking up materials. What do you guys do and use?


For interior, my first choice is Diamond Vogel Permacryl Eggshell. I charge my cutsomers about $33 per gallon, my cost is considerably less. Why is it that Promar 200 flat is so much more expensive than the Promar 200 eggshell? My cost on the flat is around $25 and eggshell is around $16.50. With most other paints, the more sheen the higher the cost. What gives?


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

For interior walls we use ProMar 200 and Speedhide. Woodwork we use ProMar 200, ProClassic and Manor Hall.

For exteriors we use SuperPaint, Duration, Manor Hall, and Timeless.

Everything gets marked up 60%.

Brian Phillips


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm thinkin' of switching to Super paint for interiors. It's about $7.00 more per gallon but if it saves on labor it would definetly be worth.What's your opinion? 
Most home owners I deal with seem to think you have to have two coats.
What's your opinion on that?
How do you sell paint to cover?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I find SuperPaint for interiors drippy
I don't care for it

You do need two coats...unless it's a maint. coat (same color "done before it needs" painting)
I find the problem is H/Os that think one will do it



> How do you sell paint to cover?


...not sure what you mean


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> What paints do you use most often? Interior repaints


BM Regal line-up (walls)
BM Muresco (Ceiling White)
BM Satin Impervo (trim)

That'd be the most
After that it depends on the situation, I have my favorites for specific apps



aaron61 said:


> I haven't been marking up materials. What do you guys do and use?


The markup I charge hardly covers my time spent going to the shop to pick it up
But every little bit helps
Beats having the H/O pick up not enough of some cheap crap and no sundries


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I'm thinkin' of switching to Super paint for interiors. It's about $7.00 more per gallon but if it saves on labor it would definetly be worth.What's your opinion?
> Most home owners I deal with seem to think you have to have two coats.
> What's your opinion on that?
> How do you sell paint to cover?


Superpaint is fine. Your bigger concern should be charging for materials, not what paint to use to try and get away with 1 coat...there's a name for someone who tries to cut corners like that....

you do understand that _most _paint manufacturers will not warranty a product if 2 coats weren't applied, don't you?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slickshift says

BM Regal line-up (walls)
BM Muresco (Ceiling White)
BM Satin Impervo (trim)

I use the same most of the time and occasionaly Duron's top of the line products.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

jackrabbit,
Sherwin Williams sets your rates according to what you buy, so if you have been using a lot of eggshell then that may explain your cost.

In answer to arron61's question about two coats, I agree with Rich.

I use Super Paint flat on most interiors, except for bathrooms, laundry rooms, anywhere there may be a mositure issues. TWO coats ALWAYS.
For trim, it's either S/WPro Classic Oil or S/W Quali-Craft latex which is the closest thing I can find to looking and feeling like oil and doesn't have the potential for saggs like Pro Classic waterborne. I always try to go oil on cabinets. Two coats on everything.
Sage


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I add 40% to all material


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Superpaint both interior and exterior. Ben Moore Regal Matte or McCormick Generation XR if they want a washable interior paint, Muralo or Superpaint for trim and PPG Premium ceiling paint for ceilings. More Superpaint then anything.
Whew!:blink: But the most used product lately is coffee!


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Brian said:


> For interior walls we use ProMar 200 and Speedhide. Woodwork we use ProMar 200, ProClassic and Manor Hall.
> 
> For exteriors we use SuperPaint, Duration, Manor Hall, and Timeless.
> 
> ...


Brian, just wondering why the jump back and forth between SW and PPG?


----------



## paintbiz (Nov 6, 2007)

Using a lot of Duration Home and Duration Ext, SuperPaint, A100, some Contractor's Satin. Avoid Contractor's Eggshell -- it's junk. ProClassic waterborne or All Surface Enamel for int trim. 

I always use bonding primer on trim prior to 2 finish coats. Always 2 coats on walls and usually on ceilings (unless maint. - same color, etc)

Usually add 22% to my paint cost but think I'll start adding more based on info here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2008)

*seb*

I mark up all supplys at least 20% utherwise I have the customer purchase it for me :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

painttofish said:


> Brian, just wondering why the jump back and forth between SW and PPG?


It depends on: the job location and proximity to a paint store, customer preference (if there is one), and color selection. If the customer has an SW color, it's easier for everyone to go with SW. 

My goal is to create a win-win. Both SW and PPG have good products. Locking in to one or the other can make it difficult for the customer to select colors, my crew to get the product, etc.

We also use some ICI and Ben Moore products when appropriate. If SW, PPG, or any of the others wanted to put me on their payroll, I *might *consider using them exclusively. Otherwise, I'll use what is best for the job and the customer.

Brian Phillips


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

For ceilings sometimes I will use Sherwin's master-hide, only sherwin product I ever use! But love it.

For walls - I bounce between Muralo's ultra, California 2010, P&L accolade, redseal, Ace Royal shield , Pittsburgh Pure Performance.

Trim - Muralo Ultra

Have not been marking up - but have decided that being a professional paint company and not marking up is like deciding not to make profits - which is at odds with being in business. So from now on, I will be estimating supplies at retail price. Remember, since most guys don't seperate materials and labor, then you don't charge sales tax - so customers still save money!


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

Cloverdale.. I spose many of you don't have access to it, though I think they do sell in Washinton.

Walls - Super II Eggshell (Latex)
Trim - Ecologic White (Latex)
Ceilings - New - Texture Undercoat
- Old - Flat white Oil

Cheers


----------

